# Abu Garcia 6500 C3ct hi speed mag



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Red sideplate, with a 525 handle, and the gear was changed out so that it accepts the old style abu retainer instead of the newer plastic version. 130 plus shipping. PM phone number for pics.


----------

